# dirt fuly



## bodoreider (25. Dezember 2004)

hat nemant pics wens aufgebaut is der interessiert mich und fileich noch das Gewicht von den Kompleten Bikes





PS: is der mit 24 Farbar


----------



## Dirt-Joe (25. Dezember 2004)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodoreider (29. Dezember 2004)

hat keiner was für mich


----------



## JohG (30. Dezember 2004)

hey bodoreider,

ja, mit 24" kannste den rahmen fahren, das gewicht vom gesamtbike kommt ja immer drauf an wie du das rad aufbaust, aber der rahmen alleine wiegt ab 3600gr. mehr infos findest du hier und hier, gibt ja zwei verschiedene versionen, einmal die standard und einmal die TeamFastForward version.

ein bild wurde ja schon gepostet, bei fragen melde dich einfach 

sers
joh


----------



## Lore (9. Januar 2005)

tag miteinandr!
habts ihr noch ein paar detail fotos (vom aufgebauten Radl), die ihr posten könntet.
Es ist Geschmackssache, aber ich tendiere mit meinen 183cm zur Grösse M! eure meinung?
gibt es builda vom standard rahmen? desweiteren interessiert mich ob die oberen streben des hinterbaus miteinandr verbunden san! sieht man auf den bildern ned so guat. merci
sers euch


----------

